# Messi: gol e dedica a Maradona. Video.



## admin (29 Novembre 2020)

Leo Messi segna il (gran) gol del 4-0 contro l'Osasuna e rende omaggio a Maradona con una maglia numero 10 del Newell's, ex club del Pibe de Oro, e nel quale Messi è cresciuto.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2020)




----------

